# Woofer orientation



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I am building an enclosure for my son and since I was gonna have everything out, I am going to rebuild my single reflex bandpass enclosure.

Regarding the bandpass enclosure, the design calls for the magnet section to be in the port side of the enclosure so it is firing into the sealed side.

Output-wise, I would think that more could be had with the magnet in the sealed side and firing into the ported side with the cone.

Has anybody ever tested this?


----------



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

The only diffrence that it would make either way is you would have to make sure whatever side has the magnet on it youve compensated for basket displacement. The subs put out pretty close to the same waves just reverse of one another off both sides of a speaker


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

The design is probably taking into consideration of phase and also like stated above, displacement.


----------



## djdcb (Dec 12, 2009)

right and as long as you reverse those things either way it will be very close to the same


----------



## Mobile_Earthquake (Nov 2, 2009)

are there more advantages to a bandpass box to a ported box?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...forum/71365-science-behind-way-sub-faces.html

I restarted the thread because initially I was not getting any responses. read the thread and you will get an idea of what I was asking a little better.

Mobile,

Like anything it depends on the application. Bandpass enclosures got a bad rep I would say starting in the early 90's. Poor implementation coupled with poor design.

A bandpass when used in a specific pass band (hee hee). BP enclosures actual filter out distortion. Design is critical though. Which is why there is generally a distaste for them. A single reflex is a woofer mounted in a sealed and firing into a ported enclosure. Generally more efficient than a sealed enclosure. It rolls off faster than a sealed but not as fast as a ported at the fs. (I am using a single reflex bp. in car it plays beautifully 30-70 hertz pretty much flat) then there is dual reflex bandpass. Think two enclosures that are ported at two complementary frequencies and the divider between the two enclosures has a woofer mounted in it. This is an even more complex thing to design. Also it is very common to blow woofers in this enclosure as you just don't hear the woofer in distress if you are over driving it. Very efficient (in fact a properly designed dual reflex is hard to beat watt for output.) Then there are all the other manifestations of the dual reflex. Series tuned etc...

The boxes are huge. There are benefits and "issues" but again it's all about the design.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

Mobile_Earthquake said:


> are there more advantages to a bandpass box to a ported box?


I would say in most ppls situations a nice ported box will fit the bill alot of the time...


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

ChaunB3400 said:


> I would say in most ppls situations a nice ported box will fit the bill alot of the time...


Hell, if you want it even simpler a sealed enclosure fits even better. They are more forgiving if you screw up the size, easier to build and plan. I swear thats why people claim sealed are more ESSQUE, either they are hesitant to try building a ported or BP or they heard a bad design or they made a bad design and it sounded like ass.


----------

